
Show HN: Free Screen Share Party, No Install, No Login - fonosip
https://ba.net/screen-share-party
======
buboard
this looks very similar to this webrtc sample by muaz khan:
[https://www.webrtc-experiment.com/Pluginfree-Screen-
Sharing/...](https://www.webrtc-experiment.com/Pluginfree-Screen-
Sharing/#46805587727501695)

If you use his code you should reference him

~~~
fonosip
Yes, it is a fork of webrtc-experiment.com, we reference Khan on the mit code
at [https://ba.net/screen-share-party/doc/opensource](https://ba.net/screen-
share-party/doc/opensource)

~~~
nashashmi
Please give attribution more prominently. Like maybe on the about page.

As of this is just a blatant ripoff of someone else's work.

------
KarlKemp
I still remember the glorious days when “party” meant dropping acid and a
bunch of people getting naked in the spare room. Ah, the glorious days
of...February.

But, sure, WebRTC. Let’s give it a shot.

~~~
dhimes
OK this actually made me lol. Thank you.

------
kickscondor
Does anyone know of a tool like this for streaming high-quality photos? I’ve
been playing some board games with friends using an iPhone on a mic stand - we
couldn’t use video streaming tools because the quality has been all over the
place (and you can’t zoom in on the board.) So right now we have a simple app
that takes a high-quality photo every few seconds and uploads it to a web
server where all the players can view it - their browsers are long-polling for
new images.

But it seems that WebRTC could improve this by not requiring the server code.
I also just wonder what else there is along these lines.

~~~
kbrackbill
This doesn't directly answer your question, but I've shifted all of my board
game playing to tabletop simulator and had a lot of success with that. I've
been surprised and impressed by the quality and variety of games available as
mods in the steam workshop.

~~~
kickscondor
Yeah - done some of that too.

------
lawl
Whats the business model here? You still need turn servers if hole punching
fails, and video is pretty bandwidth heavy.

------
butz
"Up to 10 friends can view your screen. Limited by your CPU/RAM" \- what
hardware specifications are required for this limit? Could I invite more
people with faster CPU and more RAM?

~~~
untog
I imagine there isn’t a very clear spec per user because it depends on a lot
of factors. I imagine you could share one video encode between many users but
only if their bandwidth can accommodate the same bitrate. If not there might
be two concurrent encodes.

I know modern Intel CPUs have hardware based transcoding for H264 but I’m not
100% sure whether WebRTC uses it.

------
geonik
You may want to check [https://whereby.com/](https://whereby.com/), it works
on the same principle, but you get to choose your own URL suffix, thus making
link sharing easier.

------
jjice
I didn't realize that WebRTC had screen sharing as part of it, maybe I'll try
to make a toy version of this during my quarantine down time.

~~~
ronsor
I developed something similar[1] last summer.

[1] [https://jump.yaddu.pw](https://jump.yaddu.pw)

------
peyloride
Looks like audio is not supported?

~~~
fonosip
Scroll down on the page to add audio. You can add one-way audio broadcast. Or
2-way audio. Or Audio and Video Conference.

------
fourstar
How’d you acquire that domain?

~~~
fonosip
We were around in 1995 :)

------
nashashmi
This show hn is blatant ripoff and fork of muaz khan's webrtc experiment.

That project is several years old.

------
kirstenbirgit
This is HN after all, so no comment thread is complete without a bunch of
nitpicking the Web site itself.

There's a bunch of grammatical errors on the site (space after exclamation
mark, missing words), which prevents me from trusting it.

The design is also very... strange. It looks like a mess. (Sorry!)

There's that first logo "BA net" which looks pretty bad, like someone took
someone elses app icon and used Paint to draw a rectangle and some text above
it.

Everything around the header is positioned weirdly. My eyes don't know where
to focus. There's no visual hierarchy. (Also, what's with that weird "party"
icon at the right? At least make it the same size as the BA net logo, and
align it to the top right.)

Above the header there's a sort of feature list, I thought it was a menu at
first. Why use a period to separate items? Maybe move it down to the features
list along with some context ("Here's what you can use it for...")

The big button looks ok, but it's encased in a grey border. Why is there a
border around it?

Same with the feature list. The border just makes it look ugly. There's no
padding to the left of the "Features" header, and the first item randomly
doesn't have a border. Why?

Is anyone actually using those audio and text chat iframes? First of all,
they're way to small to serve a practical purpose, and they also have a border
again.

The operating system icons don't look nice against the grey background. Are
they even needed?

Finally there's some mess in the bottom menu link items. Just a bunch of
random stuff, I guess? Maybe just remove it, and use some proper CSS instead
of periods and no-breaking space characters.

You're using a lot of boxes that don't align, sometimes there's a border,
there's all sorts of different font sizes. It's kind of sloppy, which reflects
poorly on the underlying product.

~~~
fonosip
Yes, will polish during the quarantine

~~~
pax
I have a different beef :) This is a tool for sharing personal information,
but I couldn't spot anything close to an 'about us' / 'contact us', even a
twitter link.

I wonder if that's on purpose. Or most people that might use this wouldn't
care too much about the details?

~~~
fonosip
The nice thing about WebRTC is that is p2p. All media info goes direct between
users, no middle-man server.

There is some basic information to connect the peers. But we do not store any
user info on ba.net.
[https://ba.net/screen/privacy.html](https://ba.net/screen/privacy.html)

